# My cat 2 days overdue !



## carlyjb (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi everyone thought i would start a thread about my cat she was due on thursday, didnt see any signs, its her 2nd litter she is real big
her milk came in 2 days ago and since 3am shes been meowing at me and pacing up and down and digging , she threw up yesterday 3 times , has eaten only a mouthful of food since yesterday.


----------



## carlyjb (Aug 1, 2010)

picture of her day before her due date


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well it sounds as if you haven't too long to wait.

Liz


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

good luck with the birth and look forward to seeing photos of the newborns.


----------



## carlyjb (Aug 1, 2010)

15 mins after posted this kitten number 1 was born what a shock , its a girl !! no more yet i think at least 3 more still to come  keep u updated , post pics later


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

congratulations  hope mom is doing well and all kittens are healthy!


----------



## carlyjb (Aug 1, 2010)

2 more born now  3 in total can definately feel 1 more in her  shes doing great


----------



## carlyjb (Aug 1, 2010)

5 in total now omg still 1 more i think


----------



## HelsBels69 (Feb 16, 2011)

How exciting...looking forward to pics x:001_smile:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

5 so far maybe 1 more, welldone Mum and Congrats on your new litter:thumbup::thumbup:

Cant wait to see Pics:thumbup:


----------



## carlyjb (Aug 1, 2010)

hi all shes had 6 now , im 100% sure there is 1 left lol


----------



## carlyjb (Aug 1, 2010)

she had 6 in total here is a pic of them all


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done mummy cat :thumbup: They look like nice chunky babies too :thumbup:


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

congrats they look lovely, can see a few tabbies in there too


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Well done mommy cat, hope she can handle them stomping on her head in a few weeks


----------

